# New Year's Smash Night 1



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345822652242522113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345882952459296769


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i like the fact that they are dialing back the tag team matches a little
it was getting ridiculous, too much tag team matches
at last i will enjoy a singles heavy episode 🙏
if only shida was facing someone else other than this zombie wannabe 😒


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I like Fenix Vs Omega on paper. The rest is missable for me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

a bit of singles action - nice to see


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Looking forward to Hager vs Wardlow and the Heavyweight Championship match.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

It is nice to see less multi man matches for a change. 

Card is stacked - looking forward to Wardlow/Hagar and Omega/Fenix especially. I like Shida a lot but find Abadon a little 'too much' - still interested to see how it unfolds. Cody is always good value for me but his match is not particularly of a interest. 

What will Mox have to say?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

There will be still The Acclaimed and TH2 vs Bucks and SCU.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow vs. Hager and Kenny vs. Rey are the matches I'm hyped for. AEW's matches between big heavyweights have been really fun and I wish there were more of them.

They need to start Kenny's first proper feud since he won the title after the main event. I wonder if it could be PAC who challenges him? That could headline Revolution for me, especially after how good their work was last year.

Moxley's return will be interesting and how they position him. He had a pre-taped video on Wrestle Kingdom today promising to defend his IWGP U.S. Title soon (KENTA retained his contendership briefcase on the show).


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

That looks like a really good card. Omega vs Fenix should be a banger, and the other natches should be serviceable at the very least. I'm also quite curious who they throw at Moxley.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I keep forgetting that Matt Sydal is in AEW. Other than having a good match with Brian Cage, he hasn't really done anything of note that I can recall.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I keep forgetting that Matt Sydal is in AEW. Other than having a good match with Brian Cage, he hasn't really done anything of note that I can recall.


Yeah, he just chills on Dark. I think he might be there to show the young guys how it's done so he doesn't really do much on TV.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lorromire said:


> Yeah, he just chills on Dark. I think he might be there to show the young guys how it's done so he doesn't really do much on TV.


They should just throw him with TH2 and call them TH3. It even rhymes with THC! I'll waive my consulting fee on that one, Tony Khan!


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

This show looks great on paper, hopefully it delivers. Man that Hager Vs. Wardlow match is going to be fun!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

You guys left out the nonsensical, seemingly obligatory 8 man cluster match that makes no sense. Other than that and Cody vs Evan Bourne which seems lime something I saw on Smackdown 12 years ago looks good. Not the best builds of course, but Wardlow vs Hager seems interesting. Kenny vs Fenix sounds great. Mox will be hanging out in some room in the side of the stadium I guess.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> You guys left out the nonsensical, seemingly obligatory 8 man cluster match that makes no sense.


I'd say that it'd make a nice break, but it's a Young Bucks match so its probably gonna be the opener as well as 25 minutes long...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> I'd say that it'd make a nice break, but it's a Young Bucks match so its probably gonna be the opener as well as 25 minutes long...


Yeah, I really just never want to see Bucks or Neon Bucks (TH2) again. I can only piss for so long.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> They should just throw him with TH2 and call them TH3. It even rhymes with THC! I'll waive my consulting fee on that one, Tony Khan!


Call them The Hybrid Crew.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Put the belt on Abadon and start to a chase story for Shida. 

Have Rich Swann attack Omega at the end 

Other than that the rest of the card isn't interesting. Too bad Hager has fell off because that Wardlow match could've been fun a few years ago.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Put the belt on Abadon and start to a chase story for Shida.
> 
> Have Rich Swann attack Omega at the end
> 
> Other than that the rest of the card isn't interesting. Too bad Hager has fell off because that Wardlow match could've been fun a few years ago.


Think next week it goes straight in to a Baker vs Shida fued with Shida losing at the next PPV


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Whole show sounds pretty fun. Omega/Fenix should be outstanding as per usual, Warlow/Hager could be a fun ass smashmouth type match, and Cody/Sydal will give Sydal a chance to shine in a singles match. I really hope Abadon/Shida is good too, I've enjoyed the build to it so far although they need to have a pretty decent match to pay it off.

I'm curious what Moxley talks about and if he either is inserted into the stuff with Omega or starts a seperate feud.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Think next week it goes straight in to a Baker vs Shida fued with Shida losing at the next PPV


Shida needs the title off of her quick for the sake of the division. I wouldn't mind a Britt run. I just need the belt of Shida until they give her some character depth. They're at least trying with this story though, but she needs more time to build up, away from the belt.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Shida needs the title off of her quick for the sake of the division. I wouldn't mind a Britt run. I just need the belt of Shida until they give her some character depth. They're at least trying with this story though, but she needs more time to build up, away from the belt.


Yeah I think it might be best to take it off her sooner rather than later. She'd be better off developing more of a babyface character chasing somebody else. 

I'd have Britt win it, she's the most developed woman they have right now character-wise and has been improving. It's way too early to have Abadon win, she's barely been there so far.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Yeah I think it might be best to take it off her sooner rather than later. She'd be better off developing more of a babyface character chasing somebody else.
> 
> I'd have Britt win it, she's the most developed woman they have right now character-wise and has been improving. It's way too early to have Abadon win, she's barely been there so far.


I was just thinking a straight up she was afraid angle could work for Shida and Abadon. Then the story can be Shida is trying to build up her confidence to overcome her fear. That could be an easy story to get behind especially since fans like Shida and find her adorable and all that shit anyway.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TNT wouldn't allow even vague hinting at pot smoking during the Konnan cameo bit in Inner Circle in Vegas skits. 

Sydal is the blandest wrestler maybe ever. I can't fathom why Cody vs Sydal is booked for the Smash Night 1 card, or even at all. 

I think Moxley vs Kenta is going to happen on AEW programming - that will be the agreement AEW/NJPW came to regarding Moxley dropping the title vs being stripped. Moxley isn't going to Japan any time soon it seems, but previously AEW contract wouldn't allow Moxley vs Kenta to happen in the States for NJPW programming. Kenta lives in Florida when not touring with NJPW - so it will be easy enough to arrange. Kenta is also Bullet Club, Omega/Good Brothers are Super Elite, YB's I think heel soon as well.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> TNT wouldn't allow even vague hinting at pot smoking during the Konnan cameo bit in Inner Circle in Vegas skits.
> 
> Sydal is the blandest wrestler maybe ever. I can't fathom why Cody vs Sydal is booked for the Smash Night 1 card, or even at all.
> 
> I think Moxley vs Kenta is going to happen on AEW programming - that will be the agreement AEW/NJPW came to regarding Moxley dropping the title vs being stripped. Moxley isn't going to Japan any time soon it seems, but previously AEW contract wouldn't allow Moxley vs Kenta to happen in the States for NJPW programming. Kenta lives in Florida when not touring with NJPW - so it will be easy enough to arrange. Kenta is also Bullet Club, Omega/Good Brothers are Super Elite, YB's I think heel soon as well.


Aren't TH2 already a weed themed tag team? I could've sworn this was their gimmick. Bright weed-colored outfits, super chill theme music, their team name is one letter off of THC and like they act like they are high all the time. They seem more like Stoners than Kronik did back in the day. Not quite as obvious as RVD I suppose.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

A good card and then ya see Shida wit shitty opponent.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I keep forgetting that Matt Sydal is in AEW. Other than having a good match with Brian Cage, he hasn't really done anything of note that I can recall.


Kingston also


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

has anyone been listening to the aew podcast ? Its apparent to me that aew is more focused talking about how much everyone is one big family and happy towrads each other than focusing on making the hard decisions. They even quoted on stings episode that they talk about this a lot on all the podcast episodes. honeymoon is in full force.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The PPV‘s in February, right?


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> has anyone been listening to the aew podcast ? Its apparent to me that aew is more focused talking about how much everyone is one big family and happy towrads each other than focusing on making the hard decisions. They even quoted on stings episode that they talk about this a lot on all the podcast episodes. honeymoon is in full force.


I do and they do talk about it a lot. But to be fair its Schiavone, Aubrey, and wrestlers. Not usually the decision makers and they typically talk about the guests stories. It doesn't really seem to aimed toward business plans.

Not sure why you would talk about that either. STWW has a rule to not talk about current stuff. Pritchard won't even touch those subjects.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

When are the W-L records reset for the new year? Late January?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Omega vs fenix is gonna be insane

Also pretty pumped for wardlow vs hager. Interested to see how the storyline plays out.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sydal is the blandest wrestler maybe ever. I can't fathom why Cody vs Sydal is booked for the Smash Night 1 card, or even at all.


It should be on AEW Dark but Cody doesn’t want to work Dark and wants his weekly TV time.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Man, fuck AEW. Here i am at work just relaxing and I come across their new video promoting this show and I get this great promo package for Cody and Sydal, and it got me hyped. Jesus christ, why don't they put this stuff on television instead of just you tube videos that not even 1/20 of the fans will see. The promo video was like 3 minutes long and kind of got me wanting to see a freaking Sydal match, and I hate Sydal. You're really telling me they can't stick a 3 minute long video on the episode of Dynamite before their big show?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

zaz102 said:


> I do and they do talk about it a lot. But to be fair its Schiavone, Aubrey, and wrestlers. Not usually the decision makers and they typically talk about the guests stories. It doesn't really seem to aimed toward business plans.
> 
> Not sure why you would talk about that either. STWW has a rule to not talk about current stuff. Pritchard won't even touch those subjects.



its just such a weird thing to focus and obsses on when its a business. Its pretty weird to be fixated on this when you're there to do your job and not care more about how comfy you feel and prance round.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Omega vs. Fenix, while it has an obvious winner, should be great.

I'm very curious on Abadon vs. Shida because it feels like AEW have booked themselves into a corner. Either Shida retains and the monsters loses or the monster (who probably isn't ready to be champion) wins the title.

Hager has been mostly miss for me in AEW but maybe he'll have good hoss chemistry with Wardlow.

Cody vs. Sydal exists just to promote Cody's new show.

Interested to see what Mox does on his return, though I wish they would have kept his return unannounced. Something tells me someone, I don't know who, but someone will attack Mox to take his attention away from Omega for now.

The 8 man tag will be your normal flippy affair.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> its just such a weird thing to focus and obsses on when its a business. Its pretty weird to be fixated on this when you're there to do your job and not care more about how comfy you feel and prance round.


It definitely is weird and I noticed it too. I can't 100% remember, but I feel like Schiavone usually brings it up. Maybe he fixates on that since he bad previous experiences. IIRC, I think he was bitter for a long time about the business.

Either its definitely not a pod for much insight on AEW outside of safe stuff.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

zaz102 said:


> It definitely is weird and I noticed it too. I can't 100% remember, but I feel like Schiavone usually brings it up. Maybe he fixates on that since he bad previous experiences. IIRC, I think he was bitter for a long time about the business.
> 
> Either its definitely not a pod for much insight on AEW outside of safe stuff.


Funny my impression actually is it's Audrey that's always going on about it and Tony just agrees and puts his two cents in. Nice girl but she doesnt know fuck all about business. She only worked at small time indy sjows before


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Funny my impression actually is it's Audrey that's always going on about it and Tony just agrees and puts his two cents in


You might be right. She loves talking about hanging out with everyone. In general, I find her somewhat annoying on the podcast. I'm more interested in hearing the guest stories and she likes to interject.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Klitschko said:


> Man, fuck AEW. Here i am at work just relaxing and I come across their new video promoting this show and I get this great promo package for Cody and Sydal, and it got me hyped. Jesus christ, why don't they put this stuff on television instead of just you tube videos that not even 1/20 of the fans will see. The promo video was like 3 minutes long and kind of got me wanting to see a freaking Sydal match, and I hate Sydal. You're really telling me they can't stick a 3 minute long video on the episode of Dynamite before their big show?


I agree with you, but AEW is still a show for the Hardcore fans, that's what they said from the beginning. You'll get a little bit of hype on Dynamite, but for the most part, that's how they do things. They should start cutting matches length and put this stuff on TV, but I realize this isn't going to happen anytime soon for one reason or another.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Man, fuck AEW. Here i am at work just relaxing and I come across their new video promoting this show and I get this great promo package for Cody and Sydal, and it got me hyped. Jesus christ, why don't they put this stuff on television instead of just you tube videos that not even 1/20 of the fans will see. The promo video was like 3 minutes long and kind of got me wanting to see a freaking Sydal match, and I hate Sydal. You're really telling me they can't stick a 3 minute long video on the episode of Dynamite before their big show?


It is pretty crazy that we can count on more than one hand how many times this has happened now.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I agree with you, but AEW is still a show for the Hardcore fans, that's what they said from the beginning. You'll get a little bit of hype on Dynamite, but for the most part, that's how they do things. They should start cutting matches length and put this stuff on TV, but I realize this isn't going to happen anytime soon for one reason or another.


I think if they switched some stuff around, the show would be much better. If you put some of these promos and hype packages on Dynamite then it might get a few more fans watching the shows and it will please the ratings crowd. On top of that, it would also please the i want more storylines crowd. Its a win win in my opinion. Most of their audience really doesn't follow their online stuff. 



Two Sheds said:


> It is pretty crazy that we can count on more than one hand how many times this has happened now.


I would recommend checking out the video on you tube if you haven't just for laughs. It was like ppv worthy build up, but here we are on this forum going wtf, why Cody vs Sydal with no build up.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> I would recommend checking out the video on you tube if you haven't just for laughs. It was like ppv worthy build up, but here we are on this forum going wtf, why Cody vs Sydal with no build up.


I will check it out. It does not seem possible that something could make me excited for an Evan Bourne match, but imagining something like that could exist and they managed to make that and then NOT put it on their actual show is maddening.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> Man, fuck AEW. Here i am at work just relaxing and I come across their new video promoting this show and I get this great promo package for Cody and Sydal, and it got me hyped. Jesus christ, why don't they put this stuff on television instead of just you tube videos that not even 1/20 of the fans will see. The promo video was like 3 minutes long and kind of got me wanting to see a freaking Sydal match, and I hate Sydal. You're really telling me they can't stick a 3 minute long video on the episode of Dynamite before their big show?


"Road To" is almost always great, and while they have aired it on TNT a few times, they usually don't and never during an actual episode of Dynamite. It's really annoying. They could build everything, they obviously have the skills and resources to do it, they just CHOOSE not to for some god damn reason.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

K I have to double post because I went back and watched Road to New Years Smash again (slow day at work lol) and holy shit, I think Matt Sydal and Tony Khan may have the same voice


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> I will check it out. It does not seem possible that something could make me excited for an Evan Bourne match, but imagining something like that could exist and they managed to make that and then NOT put it on their actual show is maddening.


I mean they managed to create some story for them out of nothing at all. Its not anything groundbreaking but it was solid compared to the 0 story we have seen between them on Dynamite.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Shock Street said:


> K I have to double post because I went back and watched Road to New Years Smash again (slow day at work lol) and holy shit, I think Matt Sydal and Tony Khan may have the same voice


Matt Sydal seems so soft and bland as a character and in real life lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sting appearance has been announced (wonder how long they will do this before it's just the norm) and a weigh-in between Darby and Cage.


*AEW World Championship Match:* Kenny Omega vs. Rey Fénix
*AEW Women’s Championship Match:* Hikaru Shida vs. Abadon
Cody vs. Matt Sydal
Young Bucks & SCU vs. The Acclaimed & The Hybrid 2
Jake Hager vs. Wardlow
Jon Moxley returns
Chris Jericho does commentary
Sting appears
Snoop Dogg appears
Darby Allin and Brian Cage weigh-in ceremony


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*For those who don't watch Impact, Kenny just cut his best promo ever:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346628910549782530*


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Would anybody be interested in a Discord for the show?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Are there really going to be 5 people on commentary? 

what a stupid idea


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *For those who don't watch Impact, Kenny just cut his best promo ever:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346628910549782530*


Fucking brilliant.

The real world champion - Kenny ‘by God’ Omega


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bullet club for life you say


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bullet club for life you say


*The only person ever kicked out was AJ.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The only person ever kicked out was AJ.*


Just interesting that they’re allowed to say that on Impact

lends itself heavily to the theory that something big is in the works

NJPW is very protective of the Bullet Club brand


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I hope Swagger wins clean via his uranage into triangle choke finisher. I also hope Shida retains and a new debut woman comes out to confront her. I suspect though that Britt vs Rosa will be made No.1 Contenders match for Revolution title shot. Just really got to get the title off Shida. Shida vs Britt vs Thunder Rosa Triple Threat would be a decent way to go at Revolution.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kenny has turned Impact into must see TV. Taking a page from nWo‘s playbook there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

AEW Year in Review






i mean, for a year crippled with a Pandemic, there's been some spectacular moments and wrestling


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Sting appearance has been announced (wonder how long they will do this before it's just the norm) and a weigh-in between Darby and Cage.
> 
> 
> *AEW World Championship Match:* Kenny Omega vs. Rey Fénix
> ...


The 4 man clusterfuck looks so out of place on this card. I hope they don't get more than 10min. 

I wonder what they have planned for the Weigh In


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> The 4 man clusterfuck looks so out of place on this card. I hope they don't get more than 10min.
> 
> I wonder what they have planned for the Weigh In


no one does clusterfucks better than the Bucks - it'll be 10 min of fun tv


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no one does clusterfucks better than the Bucks - it'll be 10 min of fun tv


I have zero emotional investment in SCU and The Acclaimed though..


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> AEW Year in Review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good shit 🙏😁

I'd almost forgotten about some of these highlights, including Cody's slick back flip from the cage 🙌


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

All I care about is Wardlow destroying Hager.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I have zero emotional investment in SCU and The Acclaimed though..


SCU needs to end, for sure

but The Acclaimed is _chef's kiss_


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Kenny has turned Impact into must see TV. Taking a page from nWo‘s playbook there.
> View attachment 95551


I can’t wait for the Omega vs Fenix match. Fenix vs Penta and Omega vs Laredo kid were awesome matches and I think this match will top both of those.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Your weekly dose of the Smarmy Tonies for those who missed it

TK helping the less privileged  - i think this is going to bite him in the ass tonight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346627511552266240


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

I wonder if there's any chance the Good Brothers show up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zaz102 said:


> I wonder if there's any chance the Good Brothers show up.


i think there is every chance


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Your weekly dose of the Smarmy Tonies for those who missed it
> 
> TK helping the less privileged  - i think this is going to bite him in the ass tonight
> 
> ...


Okay, this one was better, I'll give him credit


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

zaz102 said:


> I wonder if there's any chance the Good Brothers show up.


Hard To Kill is on the 16th, so AEW will have to promote Kenny's appearance there at least some. So Good Brothers showing up either this week or next. 

FTR wanted to wrestle MCMG - maybe book that for next week's show as a "showcase" for the PPV and it could be a non-finish schmozz with GB and Omega interfering.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Shock Street said:


> Okay, this one was better, I'll give him credit


Big heat TK got grumpy at the end there 

'i'm gonna buy another ad with the 100 bucks my grandma gave me because I want to spend it on something fun'


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

So, call it a hunch, but ratings for both shows may be taking a hit tonight.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

zaz102 said:


> I wonder if there's any chance the Good Brothers show up.


Chances feel pretty good. Wouldn't be surprised if Swann comes to confront Omega as well. Although that didn't go well for him last night.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

It's Wednesday! You know what that means...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Kenny winning is obvious but after 2 great days of wrestling with Wrestle Kingdom I'm for another great match with Kenny and Fenix.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Kenny winning is obvious but after 2 great days of wrestling with Wrestle Kingdom I'm for another great match with Kenny and Fenix.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Just watched the road to new years smash on AEW's YouTube page, the really need to put these promos on the show.

I'm actually excited for Cody vs Sydal after seeing the package, match is 14 years in the making, but nobody knows about it.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> So, call it a hunch, but ratings for both shows may be taking a hit tonight.


They won't. Nothing happened to their ratings during the debates. Nothing will happen tonight. They will get their usual 750-850k. AEW fans are weird. They really don't give a crap about anything else that's happening on the news or in the world.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> They won't. Nothing happened to their ratings during the debates. Nothing will happen tonight. They will get their usual 750-850k. AEW fans are weird. They really don't give a crap about anything else that's happening on the news or in the world.


You may be right; if they pull the usual tonight, then I guess I'd have no choice but to concede that fact.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> You may be right; if they pull the usual tonight, then I guess I'd have no choice but to concede that fact.


Just get ready for people on here to pretend like its a great number and that they would have pulled an even bigger number if it wasn't for the news. Even though the ratings will be identical to every other week.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Everyone watching the mud show on the news tonight:


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What an insane day. I need to take my mind off things for a couple hours. Hope the show delivers.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*it's time y'all 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346983451824705537*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good, get the 8 man cluster nonsense out of the way first.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Glad we're getting the cluster fuck out of the way 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Ginyu Force.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Today shall be henceforth known as Joker Day


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

these rap guys suck


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Pretty good punchlines 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’m having a really hard time trying to decide who’re worse.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

out of curiosity does anyone know exactly why jericho insists on yelling every word he says well on commentary. i assume it has to do with his current character but it still dont seem necessary. Hes funny but it sorta gets old


though i would take him screaming all night over Excalibur any day


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I think Jericho has learned his lesson last week about saying wwe names 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> out of curiosity does anyone know exactly why jericho insists on yelling every word he says well on commentary. i assume it has to do with his current character but it still dont seem necessary. Hes funny but it sorta gets old


He's probably drunk

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

"WE THE JOHN CENA, THE YOUNG BUCKS JANETTIES" was a good diss IMO.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Acclaimed are getting better every week character wise.The rap was better more edgy less fresh prince lol much better heel vibes.In ring work is only getting better.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hmmm... I think I’ll be much more successful if I repropose it as who suck less.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> "WE THE JOHN CENA, THE YOUNG BUCKS JANETTIES" was a good diss IMO.


Hes getting better with the diss raps that one made me chuckle.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Why is are scu and Nick not on the apron?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Jack evans is nuts

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Bucks are so annoying.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

jack needs to get back to his old ways but it dont seem like aew will ever focus on him character or storywise


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That was better and shorter then expected 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

kyledriver said:


> Why is are scu and Nick not on the apron?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk



because it does not matter


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

We’re going to burn STIIIIING!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i assume tnt paid for snoop unless hes free just to promote the big show


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> because it does not matter


It's jarring to look at. Just kneeling on the floor for no reason at all. 



Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox next! Who will his next feud be?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How sick it would be if KENTA comes out tonight and attack Moxley??? 🤯


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

kyledriver said:


> It's jarring to look at. Just kneeling on the floor for no reason at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


you're saying 2 different things


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow Mox actually in the ring? Awesome.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Moxley has a nice leather jacket


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Mox with the combover

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damn I've missed mox, he's such a great promo

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Time for Mox to shave that shit off or get a hair transplant. It's looking a bit tragic.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox needs to ask Kaz for the hair transplant hookup.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh god, these goofs.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man, I missed Mox. But no new angle for him?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Meanwhile...


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

What in the fuck is Miro wearing?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK, Miro's wardrobe choices need to be taken out of his hands.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes Chuck, "Whatever makes this over faster." Please let this end.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

You can't say that dressed like that, miro

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Man, I missed Mox. But no new angle for him?


Think hes gonna be off written of TV for AEW based on thr NJPW stuff


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol i was posting messages in the wrong thread about the show. Chuck is terrible


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Fuck yeah hager vs wardlow MOTN fir me!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Never forget.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lana really lets Miro go outside looking goofy.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Is... is Miro gonna plow Chucky T


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm sorry but look at Wardlow.

That is a fucking star.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> Lana really lets Miro go outside looking goofy.



how can people call him a heel ? hes a nerd


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

These guys don't have the best chemistry but it's been a hard hitting affair thus far

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wardlow is still kinda green.... he has potential.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That ref looks like a little kid

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

When I watch AEW, I feel like Im watching wrestling! A good feeling I never feel watching the circus shows of Monday and Friday


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm loving this match. A bit messy but two brutes dishing it out. Prefer this to the opener.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good, right guy won.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow, clean win for Wardlow!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yes Wardlow you fucking don.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I really enjoyed that match and the right guy won.

Two big guys beating the shit out of each other 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

This Wardlow dude reminds me of Rhyno (physically)


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wardlow had alot of potential for the future


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that was by far Hager's best AEW match. Wardlow brings up the other hosses when he's in there.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Why is snoop.just standing there?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol snoop dogs bigger than these guys


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Once Wardlow gets that big push he will be an absolute megastar.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> Lol snoop dogs bigger than these guys


Snoop is like 6'7" or some shit


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This segment is terrible


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

redban said:


> This Wardlow dude reminds me of Rhyno (physically)


Kind of and bit of Batista vibes too.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This show has flowed very smoothly so far

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

That would have been a better segment without Snoop, he made it kinda weird


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Kind of and bit of Batista vibes too.





redban said:


> This Wardlow dude reminds me of Rhyno (physically)


Physique wise his shape is very, very similar to Lesnar, just maybe slightly smaller. Physically he isn't built anything like Rhyno, so I presume you mean something else?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Private Party and Street Profits are pretty much the same thing, except Private Party is slightly better because of booking.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They really need a second show so guys like Wardlow can be featured way more than they currently are.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> The Bucks are so annoying.


*I switched to Priest vs Kross as soon as they came out. I'm happy with the counter programming.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Physique wise his shape is very, very similar to Lesnar, just maybe slightly smaller. Physically he isn't built anything like Rhyno, so I presume you mean something else?


I was thinking like Batista during Evolution days, in which Wardlow too is in a group rn The Inner Circle


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Cage is gonna weigh like 100 lbs more

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dang that belt looks fresh af


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if we're getting a legit weigh in here


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Honestly the new belt looks much better


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I was thinking like Batista during Evolution days, in which Wardlow too is in a group rn The Inner Circle


Yeah I get the Batista comparison.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Darby's so edgy

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

You know I always call out the vanilla midget clowns, but thats mostly the vanilla part..

Darby is a small character I like.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FIVE guys hightail it away from a 61 year old with a bat.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TNT belt looks 100 times better in black.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder when Sting doing the same thing every week gets old lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sting's presence is something to look forward to every week, AEW truly uses their legends better!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Finally got rid of that ugly ass red strap. Black makes the TNT belt a zillion times better looking


Cant tell what the plates look like


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Team Tazz running from a 60 year old again. Now apparently they fear fake snow too.









Jesus.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> They didnt show the belt at all, how can you guys tell? He kept hiding it then laid oy on the ground out of sight


It's the exact same belt with a black strap instead of red...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm getting really tired of Sting running off a group of four heels, especially one who JUST weighed in at 272 lbs of pure muscle, with a baseball bat. It's been three consecutive weeks of this nonsense. Come up with something new.*


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Are they trying, and failing, to sensor the swearing on TNT or is it just on FITE? It's pissing me off. Clearly they're not told not to swear so why are they trying to sensor it?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Trophies said:


> I wonder when Sting doing the same thing every week gets old lol


Only if it was a circus where they got old farts botching womens matches and hogging spotlight from superstars they have looking stupid like clowns would it be getting old.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF has been cozying up to every IC member one by one. If this leads to a coup it's been expertly done.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why they bleeping so much


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> It's the exact same belt with a black strap instead of red...


Much better in black, one thing i found so ugly about that belt was a red strap. The designs nice


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This same segment is almost literally the same every week.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Why they bleeping so much



They dont feel like dealing with the twitter warriors


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Two Sheds said:


> FIVE guys hightail it away from a 61 year old with a bat.


But its... its.. its STING!!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm getting really tired of Sting running off a group of four heels, especially one who JUST weighed in with 272 lbs of pure muscle, with a baseball bat. It's been three consecutive weeks of this nonsense. Come up with something new.*



They're literally scared of snow now LOL.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> But its... its.. its STING!!!!


That works for a week or two max.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Turn Luchasaurus heel!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

8 year old Brodie Jr a better promo than half the roster


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh FTR going to sell for a child.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Intro cut! Yes! Cody kind of needed to ditch that intro.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sydal's tron says "SSP" but I don't think he has hit one in AEW since he almost died on the first one


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Hey look another celeb that Cody just happens to be part of the story with


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cody always with the theatrics with his entrances.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Whats on the turnbuckle posts? Go big logos?


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Cody 😑


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

tower_ said:


> Hey look another celeb that Cody just happens to be part of the story with



As much as i normaly would shit on it its because this is promoting a tnt show called go big that both of them were on


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Snoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop

Drop it like its hot! 🔥 📛 👨‍🚒 🚒 🧯


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Snoop Dogg is a WWE Hall of Famer, so obviously he would be a good coach


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> Whats on the turnbuckle posts? Go big logos?


That's more advertising the Go Big Show, which amazingly they did not invite Big Show to.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

tower_ said:


> Hey look another celeb that Cody just happens to be part of the story with


Fuck me... THE WHOLE REASON HE'S THERE IS TO PROMOTE THE SHOW THEY'RE ON *TOGETHER.*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This episode is lacking storyline. Is it me or is the entire company lacking storyline lately.

I guess it is stories that stand out is Kenny and taz's group


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Cody and Snoop are together because of the show, that's basically logic.

I am tired of Taz & Co. running from Sting though. It was cute for a few weeks, but it is getting old, and they should either fight back against him and Darby or actually explain what Sting is doing more.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So this is the best way they could use Snoop? Everything about this company falls flat 90% of the time.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

No Britt Baker tonight?😢


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is how you do a celeb guest appearance btw, Snoop is here in Cody's corner love how they got him calling plays to Cody, it makes the role of him being there as a manager for his match more for real, rather than acting like a cheerleader.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Snoop not being on commentary sucks


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> This episode is lacking storyline. Is it me or is the entire company lacking storyline lately.
> 
> I guess it is stories that stand out is Kenny and taz's group


They dont have a PPV till March so its just randomness until they have to build for it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> So this is the best way they could use Snoop? Everything about this company falls flat 90% of the time.


Yo. What do you want him to do? Steal spotlight? Hes ok! 

Would be cool to hear him on commentary though.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They must be wary of what Snoop might say not to have him on commentary for this match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a better way of using Snoop Dogg. Have him rap and Destroy other rapping losers

But that would take away from Cody


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I like the variety of wrestling styles tonight. It's been, you could say, quite sports-based.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody telegraphs every bug fucking sequence in his matches.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its crazy, 10 years ago Cody was running with Legacy never did you imagine he would be here doing something more for the future of wrestling.. 

You never know who may be next to be here.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Omg no


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I really thought Snoop would commentate... of course he's just a manager for Cody


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao Snoop with the worst dive of all time


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol he was nervous as fuck


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Why did they even hire Matt Sydal?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

That was a cool spot


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> Cody telegraphs every bug fucking sequence in his matches.


Here he is. Hasn't posted yet tonight, but of course magically appears to slag off Cody.

It couldn't be any more predictable.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Still a bit perplexed as to why Sydal was signed. They have enough flippy drippy guy on the roster. 

Snoop GETTING HIGH!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Okay that was hilarious. 

I would have liked him better on commentary, but at least they did some stuff with him here.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Wanted a 450 splash, but I'll take the best Frog Splash ever.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, that spot happened.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shock Street said:


> Why did they even hire Matt Sydal?


Cause he's a good worker who can work with everyone. He makes top stars look good, can bump, and is technically sound. He's an ideal undercarder compared to some of the bush league types (like Luther and Serpentico) they signed.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> Why did they even hire Matt Sydal?


They got a new one! Can they please release Shawn Spears already


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

What is that thing? 💀


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Send her to tell Abadon


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

AEW needs Billie Kay to make this womens division Iconic 

BILLIE KAY WOMENS CHAMPION 2021


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope that Abadon biting Shida's thigh doesn't awaken something in me


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fuck her under the ring


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Abadon having a beer gut is what makes it creepy lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Burger King! 😂😂


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> What is that thing? 💀


Budget Rosemary


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dunno, this is more interesting than most Shida vs Generic Chick matches.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The agent booked this match so horribly. They call a commercial right before the bite spot, which indicates to us that the finish isn't coming anytime soon, then Shida kicks out of a top rope face buster after having half of her neck bitten off. At least have her put her foot on the ropes since she's so close to them to sell the damage. That could have been a great false finish if they weren't so horny for picture in picture commercials.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

scshaastin said:


> Budget Rosemary


Just get the real Rosemary ffs 💀


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Here he is. Hasn't posted yet tonight, but of course magically appears to slag off Cody.
> 
> It couldn't be any more predictable.


Why don’t you put me on ignore? It’s pretty fucking simple. Grow up, kid.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I like Abadon, but she is still so green.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was fun, although I expected a bit more from it. Shida got to feel even more like a babyface given Abadon's gimmick. Abadon does need more training though, she's clearly green.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Abadon having a beer gut is what makes it creepy lol


Low key thick lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> Why don’t you put me on ignore? It’s pretty fucking simple. Grow up, kid.


Yeah, it's me that needs to grow up. Hilarious.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Gotta keep the belt on Shida. My darling Britt Baker needs to take the belt from a babyface champion


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm super salty, even though I knew in my heart the outcome.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The agent booked this match so horribly. They call a commercial right before the bite spot, which indicates to us that the finish isn't coming anytime soon, then Shida kicks out of a top rope face buster after having half of her neck bitten off. At least have her put her foot on the ropes since she's so close to them to sell the damage. That could have been a great false finish if they weren't so horny for picture in picture commercials.*


I dunno I think things being cheesy and badly produced kind of make it feel more like a B-horror movie LOL

I was entertained, even though it wasn't high art


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

3venflow said:


> They must be wary of what Snoop might say not to have him on commentary for this match.


Seemed like even Jericho almost accidentally slipped a Sasha reference when talking about Snoop doing themes and he caught himself mid sentence.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tbh I like Shiida. 

And I would love to see Shiida vs Billie Kay in 2021 for the AEW womens champion and by that time it may be time for a new champion!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Fucking hell please no more main event group matches


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Omega's back with The Elite? Did I miss something on Impact?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I'm super salty, even though I knew in my heart the outcome.


If Abadon wasn't this green I'd be okay if she won, but she needs a good deal of time though.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank god lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Goddammit Justin Roberts 💀


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Omega's back with The Elite? Did I miss something on Impact?


The Bucks said they're still with Kenny, but it's confusing cause they are babyface and he's heel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was the kind of mediocrity I expect from an Abadon match, but at least Shida retained. Night two and night one should've probably been swapped, but we had a few consecutive mediocre shows, so I understand the need for the Blockbuster show to offset that. I just wish there was some kind of balance between the filler matches and must see television.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I still adore Omega's entrance.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> If Abadon wasn't this green I'd be okay if she won, but she needs a good deal of time though.


Yeah she needs some seasoning. But that reign could've been fun for me personally lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho’s yes at the mention of Canada lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347007467100712961

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

These two chix must feel so damn dumb doing this for Kenny’s entrance.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

So looking forward to seeing what Kenny has for us on AEW games, perhaps more to show of the new AEW game?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Seems like they wanted to do all their commercials before this match so it would be commercial free.

That would be great if that's the case.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nearly half an hour allocated for this match. 😍


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Rn the AEW main event, then AEW games, then Joe Cronin wow what a night plenty to watch!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Omega's back with The Elite? Did I miss something on Impact?


Nope, that didn't happen on Impact, only people he's been aligned with over there is still just Callis and The Good Brothers.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I love how JR doesn't know The Young Bucks' names, even though they are literally his bosses LOL


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I love how JR doesn't know The Young Bucks' names, even though they are literally his bosses LOL


Well, they are pretty forgettable. Not a discernable personality between them.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kenny is still great as he always has been since NJPW


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm always afraid Fenix will kill himself. Guy is awesome and crazy.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Geeee said:


> I love how JR doesn't know The Young Bucks' names, even though they are literally his bosses LOL


I wonder if he has a cheat sheet of who everyone is like he did for NJPW.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kenny dead.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This match fucks. EASILY the best thing on the show.

For god's sake, push Fenix after this.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fenix is incredible but sadly, it’s more important to give more TV time to guys like Marko Stunt.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> This match fucks. EASILY the best thing on the show.
> 
> For god's sake, push Fenix after this.


Penta and Fenix to beat the Bucks for the belts and feud with PnP would be great.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I never thought I'd see an IRL Rolling Izuna Drop


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Every time I watch a Fenix match, I always wonder what laws of physics apply to him, because it sure as hell can't be the same physics everyone else is stuck in.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK that was my favorite match in AEW's history.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

What a fucking match!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Shoulders were up before the 3 count.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Fenix is an insane person. He kicks ass.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

That was amazing.

Although it's only 9:52, I sense something else is about to happen. Swann/MCMG run in and Good Brothers come to help Omega maybe?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Fuck Callis. Talk about a face for radio and a voice for the hearing impaired. Get the fuck off my tv.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Moxley! Moxley! Moxley!"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good Brothers!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good Brothers finally on AEW!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was a sprint the entire way through, jesus. I'm tired just watching them. Fenix is amazing, his chemistry with Omega is incredible. Best match they've done in a long time.

And Mox is definitely still in the picture. 

And The Good Brothers are aligned with Kenny on AEW too now. 

This was all great stuff.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK I love ALL of this.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Pleaaseeee dont have the bucks be part of this group


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Love this!


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

TNA Tag Champs look more legit than any of the AEW ones ever have


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Why can´t the Good Brothers just settle with ruining Impact? Do they have to come and ruin AEW completely as well?
(You might have guessed I´m not a fan)


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The slow start to aew version of the bullet club.im still comvinced aew and njwp will work and deal and we'll see the actual group


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Penta and Fenix to beat the Bucks for the belts and feud with PnP would be great.


Honestly, Fenix is the more impressive of the two. I've seen Lucha Bros team forever, and I just want see Fenix get a huge singles push. He's athletically the best guy in the company, but also is a tremendous worker who can work to the level prime Rey did.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Ohh shit!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now this...this is SUCH GOOD SHIT!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Writing out Mox to go and drop IWGP U.S. title in Japan?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol Jericho


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The storytelling!! 

Main protagonist: Moxley

Main antagonist: Kenny and his goons 

Story: Moxley wants payback


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

KILL THEM!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Guess not.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ITS THE BULLET CLUB!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

WOWWWWWW


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK I am going to hate if the two geeks end up part of this great thing.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Very good ending.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Kennys more suited as a heel. Well finally shits stiring in aew


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was a fantastic main event with an awesome ending. I noticed Jericho was avoiding referring to them as the Bullet Club. Does New Japan still own the rights of that name?*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> OK I am going to hate if the two geeks end up part of this great thing.


Ya i have them in the group in jnpw. I think the group was bad ass until they joined and cody. All 3 of them are nerds


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe Jay White will join them?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Bullet Club may be a bit played out by this point but you know what, I'm on board, that segment was great.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good enough cliff hanger ending


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Isn’t that Kevin Nash’s Wolfpac sign? (I never heard of that “Band” stable before)


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Finally, i was just saying aew hardly has a good storyline but i knew this was coming with kenny!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Man that ending made me had the schizophrenic booking even more. Do more of that. And I still hope they beat down the Bucks for being the lame geeks they are,


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> ITS THE BULLET CLUB!


No it's The Band or Kenny Club


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Very good show tonight.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hopefully marty doesn't make the mistake and go for wwe. They will waste him


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> Isn’t that Kevin Nash’s Wolfpac sign? (I never heard of that “Band” stable before)
> 
> View attachment 95569


They called it The Band a lot. They even officially called themselves that in TNA right?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

4 Life.

Could this be linked to Jay White 'quitting' New Japan?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> 4 Life.
> 
> Could this be linked to Jay White 'quitting' New Japan?
> 
> View attachment 95570


Maybe, but if they were working with New Japan seems like they'd just let Jericho call them The Bullet Club


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

redban said:


> Isn’t that Kevin Nash’s Wolfpac sign? (I never heard of that “Band” stable before)


The Band was a TNA stable with Nash, Hall and X-Pac... EY, Sting and D'Angelo Dinero joined later


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

redban said:


> Isn’t that Kevin Nash’s Wolfpac sign? (I never heard of that “Band” stable before)
> 
> View attachment 95569


Yeah Bullet Club is a nWo larp


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Maybe Mox will be at impact Ppv this week but doubt it


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

3venflow said:


> 4 Life.
> 
> Could this be linked to Jay White 'quitting' New Japan?
> 
> View attachment 95570



or its a work and they are working with njpw. who knows but i hope its more of them working with njpw


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> 4 Life.
> 
> Could this be linked to Jay White 'quitting' New Japan?
> 
> View attachment 95570



No.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

I really think the Lucha Bros should be singles competitors. All of their singles matches are straight fire.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

of course this will brew into a much bigger thing as time goes on but it will be interesting to see how taz group will work with them


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Great fucking main event, and a GREAT end to the show!!! FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

zaz102 said:


> I really think the Lucha Bros should be singles competitors. All of their singles matches are straight fire.


well they are also fire together but since covid they have been booked like generic dudes. they had such personality before but i guess its tough for certain aspects like that when you dont have crowds to feed off


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, it's me that needs to grow up. Hilarious.


You fucking stalk my posts. I don’t know you exist.

Grow up, kid.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

That was a great main event and final segment. All of the members holding gold is a really nice touch. It really plays into Kenny's collector narrative.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

when the match added 8 minutes early i was suspicious. They should have had them sneak attach rey instead to have kenny cheat win but i guess this is booking him strong as a heel which is good too


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Great show! But quick question: Didn’t the WWE file some kind of legal action, and the Bullet Club had to cease using the Wolfpac sign?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Prized Fighter said:


> That was a great main event and final segment. All of the members holding gold is a really nice touch. It really plays into Kenny's collector narrative.


lol maybe the group will be called he collectors haha. i realllllllllly hope the group is not called elite


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Holy shit what a great ending!! Way to start the year off with a bang! 

So bucks are now officially heel?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I loved tonight's show and it's really what AEW needs to be doing every week. It had the 'buffet' of styles and some good, serious angles and a great cliffhanger. I wonder if those who call for 'sports-based' are convinced by the more serious presentation (minus Snoop's splash) and diverse in-ring action? Three meaty matches (Wardlow/Hager, Cody/Sydal and Kenny/Fenix) and a decent sprint to start the show. Plus some serious angle development.

- Opener was good, I get weary of the multi-man sprints when they have all the convulted spots, but this wasn't really like that and thankfully didn't go over the top (are they learning? That spot with the Bucks, Jurassic Express and co. some months back was really the worse of it). I also like the Daniels/Kaz thing, these guys are good veterans and this sort of storyline suits them. I guess they'll challenge the Bucks soon, lose, and split? I can see Daniels retiring soon to be honest or working less and less on Dark. Kaz still has a lot left in the tank. The Acclaimed are growing on me a little, they were thrown together by TK so are finding their feet, but the diss rap at the start way waaaay better than some of his previous stuff.

- Good promo by Moxley IN THE RING, where he should've been more during his title reign, foreshadowing what would happen later in the night.

- Please end the Miro/Kip vs. Best Friends thing, it's become a waste of Miro who they could do so much with. He put Trent out of action and should beat Chuck and then move on. I just don't want him losing to OC.

- Legit loved Hager/Wardlow. Not gonna lie, it was a little sloppy at times, but give me this over a super-convulted spotfest any day. Two legit heavyweights beating the crap out of each other. Wardlow exudes star power, but needs a little more seasoning until he goes to the very, very top. Him beating Hager clean was huge for his career though and establishes himself as the top big man in the IC. Possibly Hager's best AEW match (TNT challenge of Cody it's only rival).

- Darby/Cage storyline has been done pretty well over a long period without it becoming dull (see: Miro/Kip vs. Best Friends for the opposite) because they have done different stuff while consistently having beef with each other. I feel like Darby will retain next week but hopefully in a way that protects Cage who is an asset. Team Taz are always good TV.

- MJF sweet-talking Hager means he's now won over nearly the entire Inner Circle except maybe Sammy? This has to lead to a coup or it'll have been a waste of time. They can say Jericho was sat on commentary while MJF was setting an example as their reasoning when they turn on him.

- Putting Marko Stunt in the FTR vs. Jurassics match next week turns a nice looking match into a mehfest. That kid should not be in feature matches on Dynamite, at most he should be the third man in their trios team.

- Dug Cody vs. Sydal. This was a very well-worked match with the attraction of Snoop at ringside. Sydal gets a bit of hate on here as he lacks character, but he's a very polished pro who has held titles in WWE and New Japan and is the sort of enhancement talent you want more than Joey Nutella and Luther imo. He had a good match with Cage, a good match with Cody, he does his job. I saw him in ROH before he joined AEW and the guy has a lot more layers to his game than he used to. He can also help the younger wrestlers. But they should try and involve him in a group or angle, maybe Best Friends or TH2 (three stoners)?

- I kind've dug Shida vs. Abadon and I'm a critic of the women's division. AEW has too many generic chicks with no character and Abadon lives her gimmick which made this feud work somewhat. She's too green for a title run but this was pretty fun. I really don't know who is going to take the belt from Shida at this point. The division is low on star power and convincing champions, if they could sign Thunder Rosa full-time maybe her. The obvious choice otherwise is Britt Baker or strap a rocket to Jade Cargill and have her be a rookie champ. Or Tessa. Or do what they were doing before and raid another promotion for someone who can genuinely improve the division.

- The main event was fucking amazing. A legit early MOTYC, balls to the wall world title match from Kenny and Fenix. Fenix may literally be insane and does some dangerous stuff, but did it all to perfection tonight. Some of the spots were ridiculously well done. This felt like old Kenny, even if he is working with the shoulder injury. Also, this was how you elevate a challenger in defeat. Fenix's stock has to have risen after that and surely they put the tag belts on Lucha Bros soon!?

- The post-match was one of the best endings on Dynamite. Mox arrived and it looked like we'd be heading to Mox vs. Kenny III, but suddenly the Good Brothers run in and the trio beat the crap out of Mox - possibly a worked injury angle so Mox can go to Japan and defend his IWGP U.S. belt? Then the Bucks arrive and... are torn. They superkick the Varsity Blondes, but still seem conflicted as they do the famous sign of the Bullet Club (and nWo). It left me wondering if the Bucks are all in, will their loyalty to Kenny see them turn full-on heel? A worthy cliffhanger.

9/10 show. Unfortunately probably won't be reflected in the ratings, but ultimately who cares as long as everyone is happy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347021610054807553


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> OK that was my favorite match in AEW's history.


Welcome to the Kenny Omega Show. Glad to have you. Lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Welcome to the Kenny Omega Show. Glad to have you. Lol


Everything he has done since his heel turn has been great. You know me, I have no problem changing my mind when presented with new evidence.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

What a great fucking ending. Kenny is the man.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Blood and guts
Kenny, Young Bucks and Good Brothers
vs
Mox, Death Triangle and Hangman

Damn, this match looks so good on paper.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> Blood and guts
> Kenny, Young Bucks and Good Brothers
> vs
> Mox, Death Triangle and Hangman
> ...


You don’t really believe Cody is going to allow such an angle to occur without involving himself, right?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

best show in a while 

Mox and Kenny were the highlights for me

Opening tag was good, alwasy like the Bucks

Mox promo was great and you knew it would lead to him going at Kenny at the end

Cody vs SYdal was really fun. snoop a loop lmaoooo

Cage /Darby weigh in was what i expected. Taz always good on the stick

Wardlow vs Hager was fire bro. i was not expecting to be that invested in the match and i think im a wardlow mark now lol

MJF is clearly up to some no goodery

Kenny vs Fenix. what can be said? amazing

holy balls, the Bullet Club is back!!! i don't expect the Bucks to stay with them though, maybe im wrong. they seemed reluctant at the end


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Superb ending I must admit


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Solid show highlighted by a great main event and a hot ending.

I also liked the opener and the Wardlow/Gager match. Mox’s promo too.

Negatives or things I just didn’t care for were the Women’s title match, Cody vs. Sydal and the Weigh In.

I mean I love Sting but there’s only so many times you can so the same exact segment.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Another highly schizophrenic show. Main event match was awesome and angle afterwards was good until the Bucks came out. Kick these middle schoolers to the curb.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I wish that Jericho would stay off of commentary from now on if he can't stay consistent to any opinion. I love the guy. Been a fan since WCW, but man...He goes from disliking a wrestler to being a cheerleader when he is on commentary. He didn't like Snoop Dog but when Snoop went up to him he was smiling and being all friendly. I don't get it.

Rey Fenix really is amazing. The stuff that he does is several levels better in skill than most others that do high risk moves. Omega and Fenix had a really good match.

The ending was cool.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

bdon said:


> You fucking stalk my posts. I don’t know you exist.
> 
> Grow up, kid.


Good brothers, let's at least be able to shit talk one another from a good place.

Both of y'all have way better content than this here exchange.

Let's all be grown ups and handle this shit like some motherfucking bidnessmen.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

& just like that non wrestling watching casuals perception of aew & jericho have shifted to positive .......remember the nba thread on Jericho well peep snoops ig post the same people r now loving jerichos commentary for the snoop splash...........

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJunlPpnzGX/


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

how is it so low key in here to night ? shocked after that ending as its something more interesting building storywise in aew in a good while.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm gonna have to say that tonight's show was kind of lacking the edge and surprise of a joint session of Congress.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Awesome show very good throughout just kept building to that main event then the bullet club reunion was a sweet ending.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

What a F-in match!! Then Kenny and G&A geeking everyone, Mox included, yeah, that bat was on fire. Loved every minute. Also...
Back, hurry back...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

10gizzle said:


> Good brothers, let's at least be able to shit talk one another from a good place.
> 
> Both of y'all have way better content than this here exchange.
> 
> ...


I don’t even know why my opinion fucking matters. He should treat me like I (and most here) treat him and ignore his posts so often you don’t know the person exists.

Seriously.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> I'm gonna have to say that tonight's show was kind of lacking the edge and surprise of a joint session of Congress.


The ending of Dynamite was a little more professional and business-like, while congress was a little more chaotic and violent. So, I guess it depends on what you're looking for


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> & just like that non wrestling watching casuals perception of aew & jericho have shifted to positive .......remember the nba thread on Jericho well peep snoops ig post the same people r now loving jerichos commentary for the snoop splash...........
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CJunlPpnzGX/


I only read about forty posts but it's people laughing and cheering for Snoop. Jericho and AEW are getting hardly any mentions let alone shifting casuals perspective


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Lol! Fun post by Sasha!


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Snoop did real damage to poor Serpentico lol

Did like a flying double knee drop LMFAO you know that shit hurt with his boney ass legs.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

What a main event, the best bout machine has truly arrived. Got to love a MOTY candidate in January. It was like watching a wrestle kingdom main event on Dynamite. Fenix was awesome too, the Lucha bros need a decent push, either separately or as a team/trio.

I can’t say I’m overly happy about the Bucks joining Kenny as I hate them but appreciate you can’t get the band back together without the correct band members.

As for the rest of the show, I’m glad Wardlow went over. Hager has shown he doesn’t have what it takes at WWE or AEW so makes sense that he lays down for somebody who has the potential to be a star.

Cage looked like a beast tonight, he cannot lose next week and remain credible. I think that Darby has something to offer but it’s just too much of a stretch for him to beat cage 1 on 1 in a title match.

I also don’t really like this boogeyman thing Mox is going for, there’s already been a boogeyman in wrestling so why copy it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man that was such a fucking fun show!

I loved it all top to bottom, excluding the Marko segment & awkward Miro/Chuck promo, though it could lead to some hilarious skits in the future, so there's that.

Ok let's get to the good stuff!

Warldlow vs Hager. Hager's best match to date for sure. Super entertaining hoss match which I was feeling even more after that epic hoss match between Jeff Cobb & Shingo a couple nights ago. Was a lot of fun, the right man one, and all the following drama and story with MJF and the Inner Circle is great to follow!

Moxley's promo was brilliant and on point for him. The show really missed him a lot. Happy to have him back, but the ending of tonight may have something to say about that.

I enjoyed the weigh-in as well. I love me some Brian Cage, Team Taz, Darby, & Sting. I'm already sold on the much next week, and this only added to it. I really hope Cage takes it though. He needs to actually "WIN" a title for the sake of his credibility. The FTW title is a gift unfortunately, since it's rarely defended and was literally gifted to Cage on a silver Tazmanian platter.

What more can be said about Fenix/Omega that hasn't already been said in this thread. Man Fenix is just nuts and smooth and crisp as a video game. Everything is seamless with him and not a single wasted movement. His chemistry with Kenny is right up there with Okada. So much fun and I'd be super surprised if ol' Dave didn't 5 star salute this beaut of a mat classic.

Mainevent segment was pure fire and the type of shock treatment and buzz AEW needs. Good Brothers carry so much more presence and hype than they ever did in WWE and carry themselves as a big deal again. Beating down Mox, and all the roster jumping in was A+ some good shit, and the conflicted Too Sweet with the Bucks at the end was on point as well! I hope Kenny grows this group and plucks people to join in every promotion he ventures to in the future. After taking the IMPACT title from Swann, hopefully NWA is next and he can 'collect' a few talents to join him there as well as the title.

Great show! I'm a very happy fan after watching that!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Typical cluster fuck tag match you all know i hate those

The mox promo was on point. Simple effective and to the point 

The Wardlow Hager match was awesome. It was no Shingo vs Cobb but was a ton of fun especially after hammer and mad let me down. Right dude won

The weigh in was fine

The women's match sucked. Abadon is just awful. Shida deserves better

Cody sydal existed. It served its promotional purposes 

The main event was absolutely fantastic. These two just have excellent chemistry and when Kenny goes all out his one of the best. The only flaw was Fenix getting distracted by callis shouting. I just don't buy getting distracted like that. If his on the apron sure but not if he can't touch you from 10 feet away.

The post match segment was fantastic.

Aside from the big hoss off and the main event a pretty average show. 6 out of 10 but a high 6


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

*AEW Review thoughts on dynamite*

Young Bucks & SCU vs. The Acclaimed & Hybrid 2 - I don't know what to say about this match other than it was a poor display of acrobatics. I literally saw spot after spot, nothing that looked like an ACTUAL contest. I decided to rate some of these matches, just for fun. I don't always like doing it because it may cause me to overanalyze shit but all I'm doing is trying to enjoy something.

Honestly seeing poor contests like these makes me just laugh to think about what low number to give em' Post match we got sportsman like bs from both SCU and The Bucks? Ok couldn't they have made the most of that brief 2 second schpeel that Kazarian gave? Instead of it being super generic about wanting a shot at the belts? That was uneventful.

*Rating: 2:5/10*

- Well welcome back Mox. He has one of the best entrance songs I've heard in a little while. His promo wasn't bad here at all. Still not one of the best talkers, but I'd say he's growing on me a bit. Maybe a 7/10 on the mic instead of a six.

- Chuck lol, man that line by Rusev saying something about his decision being as stupid as he looks made me laugh. He doesn't seem to be too bad on the mic but guys like I am are why I laugh at wrestling today. Just seems like everyone fits the profile of being a wrestler. Rusev really can't talk well so I don't know why Kip Sabian wasn't the one speaking. But of course Miro is the main attraction. Drop these fucking ridiculous outfits Miro, jeez. I almost wish he was back in WWE.

Wardlow vs. Jake Hager- Forgot about how much I was looking forward to this. Last week was enough to make me even think about the matches that were announced for the following week. This is a fun contest. It's nice to wrestling that I can actually enjoy and make sense of. But I don't feel like Wardlow is anything special in the ring. I don't know much this will hold him back but this was just an okay TV match. *6/10*

-I don't know what to make of that Private Party segment. Always nice to see Snoop though.

- The Team Taz segment felt like a repeat of the other week when Sting came out with the snow. I did enjoy the bit when they both had to step on the scale though.

Cody Rhodes vs. Matt Sydal- Just when I wanted to find a reason to defend Cody because I do think there is a spot for him I gotta say that he is projecting his ego here bringing Snoop out with him just because they did some show together. Snoop filled his role being with Private Party. How does he possibly mesh with Cody? I didn't have a problem with this match. But it didn't really stand out to me just like the previous one. *6/10*

Abadon vs. Hikaru Shida- I gotta say the commentary for this match courtesy of Jericho made me laugh at times. This match could've been something cause it started off interesting. But to me it gets a fair rating. I didn't like how long Shida had to take to set up her spot. Abadon seemed to have botched a bit. But it wasn't bad really. 6/10

Fenix vs. Kenny Omega- Minutes in I can tell Omega has great chemistry with Fenix. Lots of great action outside of the ring and just great intensity from both men. What can I say? Loved it! I loved how this ended with Kenny Omega siding with Kingston and his boys who held both Pac and Penta down. This follows with Moxley coming down with a barbwire bat hitting Omega then having the Good Brothers beat Mox down. I really like that they're supporting Impact and integrating them in AEW. Curious to know what this leads to. Not a fan of the Bucks joining but it will at least gives those guys some character and personality. *8.5/10*

Overall rating: *6/10*- The last segment was great. It made the show along with the fantastic match. The other matches were just okay to me. Not too much in terms of segments and other stories though. Team Tazz getting interrupted by Sting was disappointing.


-


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Bitter sweet. Because all I keep thinking about is how all these moments like this in the future won't have the benefit of a real crowd reaction unless things change fast.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Last nights episode showed us why AEW can be so great and so bad.

The Great - Omega vs Fenix and the aftermath. Unsurprisingly a great match, Fenix has been the best high flyer in Wrestling for the past number of years imo. Omega is by far the best thing about AEW right now, dare I say it, he’s probably the only guy really worth watching atm. The ending with Good Brothers and Young Bucks gave off NJPW vibes, anything that gives off NJPW vibes is a win for me.

The Bad - Snoop Dog. I think his segment showed why celebrities should stay away from AEW. Playing cheerleader for Cody, followed by that attempt of a splash, was the most embarrassing and cringeworthy moment I’ve ever seen on AEW.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

A good show with a couple of shit points (Abadon/Shida, starting Tag match, Snoop, and Jericho on commentary)

Overall I'm hyped. Bucks don't seem to be heel so I can either see them building them up to a full turn or they're just unsure what to do and end up being the faces to go against The Good Brothers.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> The Bad - Snoop Dog. I think his segment showed why celebrities should stay away from AEW. Playing cheerleader for Cody, followed by that attempt of a splash, was the most embarrassing and cringeworthy moment I’ve ever seen on AEW.


B-b-b-b-but Cody is the best storyteller in the company and has all of that psychology!!!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah I was sports entertained by this week's Dynamite. Lot of good stuff. Nice opening tag team match. Jon Moxley returns and his promo was straight fire. His stuff sounds so real and not something scripted like what we see in WWE. I feel like Wardlow vs Jake Hager would be a match that gives Vince a boner. Two big tall guys going at it. Their match was good too as I wanted to see what Wardlow got and he was impressive. The right guy went over as Wardlow is someone to keep an eye on in the future. Brian Cage is 100 lbs more than Darby Allen. Thats what I learned from their weigh in segment. 

Cody vs Matt Evan Bourne Sydal was fine for what it was. What followed was hilarious with Snoop Dogg going on the top rope to deliver a frog splash? Or whatever that was? He must have been inspired from his cousin Sasha Banks. Abadon scares me. Thought she might beat Shida but I guess not. Shida's been Champ for a long time. Lastly, great main event match. Some nice spots for sure. Not sure if this main event was better than McIntrye/Keith Lee. Loved how the show ended too. The crossover with Impact continues.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Seeing a few people saying Cody and Snoop is fine. Just wanted to put my 2 cents in.

A celebrity is best served to either get a new talent to the next level (MJF for example) or paired up with a big major star to get some major media attention (Hogan/T, Hogan/Leno, Cena/K-Fed etc)

The network probably wanted Snoop and Cody together but most of the celebrities are paired with Cody and it makes no sense because he's not a young up and comer that needs to get to the next level but he's also not a major enough star to get on major media platforms for his appearance.

Also, 50 year old Snoop Dogg beating a trained professional wrestler in the middle of the ring in ANY capacity isn't good. His splash was dangerous and could've resulted in injury to either himself or the wrestler in the ring also. 

Just my 2 cents, do with them what you will but AEW pairing every celebrity up with Cody won't ever result in any boost or positive gain.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

That ending was epic! They need dramatic cliff hangers more often but tonight they delivered.

Enjoyed the majority of the show. Don't mind the odd spotfest and it works to start the show imo. Wardlow/Hagar was good. Not a fan of Abadon and the Snoop stuff wasn't for me particularly. All in all a very good weekly wrestling episode.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow Abadon really exposed herself tonight of how bad she is in the ring, my god half her offense is attempting to bite you and the other half is clotheslines, she hit that same counter clothesline like 3 or 4 times. And her punches/forearm shots are some of the worst i'v ever seen, soft as all fuck and misses half the time, Shane McMahon connects better than her.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Without the ending the show would have been average at best..

Why add a stipulation to yourself without any need for it? The match itself was the typical Young Bucks spot fest, but it was fine, but why does SCU need to add the stipulation to themselves?
So AEW is copying recent WWE storylines with Miro and the one Friend? But I guess all the die hard fans will cheer for this and boo on the same storyline in WWE...
Abadon is just not watchable, this was the worst title defense from Shida and it is bad that she has to do these things because I actually like her. Hope this Abadon bullshit is over.
And why do they beep out all the bad words? Or at least they tried...Arent the TV14 and can do this stuff? Wasnt this the stuff cheered by the fans that they can hear shit and bitch again?
FTR is fallen to WWE territory again fighting the midget? Came in hot and now they fight the low card teams?
Mox promo was fine.
Hoss fight was good.
DO still heels? Thought they were babyfaces forever according to some in here?
Main event was great. Very good match, but this was expected and the "invasion" was good, too. Very interested in this.
Jericho on commentary was just god damn aweful. 

Like I said without the main event it would have been your average Dynamite and thats not a good thing for one of your big TV shows.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> You fucking stalk my posts. I don’t know you exist.
> 
> Grow up, kid.


Hahaha. Get over yourself. Another one who thinks he's some sort of forum celebrity and talks like he has some sort of status. "I don't know you exist"... Cringeworthy.

No one "stalks" your posts, it's a forum, they're there for all to see (weird, right?!), and for anyone following the reasonably quiet Dynamite thread last night it wasn't hard to notice that you weren't there and had nothing to input until you dived it to once again throw a dig at Cody and then disappeared.

It's truly weird and you telling anyone to "grow up" considering how you obsess over Cody and post about it 500 times a week like an angry teenager is comedy gold.

Still, at least Chip Chipperson liked your post. "Tell 'em bdon!"... puke.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Hahaha. Get over yourself. Another one who thinks he's some sort of forum celebrity and talks like he has some sort of status. "I don't know you exist"... Cringeworthy.
> 
> No one "stalks" your posts, it's a forum, they're there for all to see (weird, right?!), and for anyone following the reasonably quiet Dynamite thread last night it wasn't hard to notice that you weren't there and had nothing to input until you dived it to once again throw a dig at Cody and then disappeared.
> 
> ...


I was watching and enjoying the show, caught up in just watching. Cody came on, so I immediately zone out and feel free to post my thoughts.

Again. You can fucking ignore me. It’s a pretty simple concept. Police yourself. Make the forum however you fucking feel by ignoring who you want to hear from and who you don’t.

You aren’t important enough for me to remember. I wouldn’t think of myself being that goddamn important either until you make a point to waste precious time of your life to be bothered by my thoughts on Cody rHHHodes.

Now if you have anything further to cry about, then you should take it to the appropriate section (Rants) or do the mature thing and ignore me. At the very least, don’t tag me just to complain about a fucking OPINION I have.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

what more needs to be said

A+ show

good all around - only skipped Shida / Abadon after I saw that Abadon is still green unfortunately

and skipped a bit through Cody / Sydal as I have no love for Sydal and knew the outcome

but the rest were amazing


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

That show was great. Didn't care for the women's match, but everything else was top notch for what it was supposed to do. And the ending? Yeesh, I guess I'm going to start watching Impact segments on YT.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Pros:

Kenny and Fenix just had an awesome sprint of a match. No wasted motion or moves. It's impossible to call or remember everything they did because they really packed so much into a match that overall wasn't even that long. And the show closing angle was awesome. That's how you get an "invasion" angle to work with Gallows and Anderson just taking out everyone who got in the ring. Just constant chaos. And the Bucks coming out in the end just added more intrigue to the whole thing.

The opening 8 man tag is something you've come to expect in AEW but overall it kept my interest and was fun to watch. The Acclaimed are slowly winning me over with their latest pre match rap.

I didn't think Wardlow vs. Hager was anything amazing, but it really felt like Wardlow was trying to show out. And Hager was, well. Hager. I am glad that they gave Hager the 100% clean win.

*The Mox promo before he came out was just an example of why he's one of my favorites in wrestling.

Cons:

The Weigh In.....why have a Weigh In in pro wrestling? And yes I know someone will say "well it's different than just doing a promo" but it's not like there are weight classes in AEW. So, they always just seem dumb to me. And I love Sting, but I'm going to need to see something different with him soon. I know he's only been around a month, but he's been on every show. And when he came out to run off Team Taz....again....I didn't feel anything. Because I feel like I've watched this same segment over and over again. Because I have.

Shida vs. Abadon was fine overall, but by the end it just felt like a nothing match. I've said before that you have to be careful with a woman like Abadon because with her kind of gimmick she has to be kept somewhat strong or else you don't take her seriously as a monster. And in this match, even with the bite spot, it didn't feel like Shida "overcame the odds" or anything like that. This didn't feel like the fight of her life. By the end it just felt like a normal match.

Cody vs. Sydal was also just fine. But it's just a match with a guy like Sydal who, while talented and can have a role on the roster, just does absolutely nothing for me. Plus we know why this match existed. But, Snoop's splash, while awful, got me to chuckle.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Also, I saw that apparently Britt is hosting a Waiting Room segment next week on the show.

So, is Rosa vs. Britt cancelled then?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> Also, I saw that apparently Britt is hosting a Waiting Room segment next week on the show.
> 
> So, is Rosa vs. Britt cancelled then?


seems so - Britt or Rosa injury maybe?

they did push that Deeb v Tay match right in that spot - so must be something


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wardlow going to have a huge year. 

Liked that there was no cheating in the Wardlow/Hager match, he earned the respect and we got a wholesome ending to it. 

If we had full crowds, I'd have no doubt he would be super over. And id have bet that when Omega and his boys are running riot throughout the year they'd have had a Wardlow stepping up segment to one of the pops of the year.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> Pros:
> 
> Kenny and Fenix just had an awesome sprint of a match. No wasted motion or moves. It's impossible to call or remember everything they did because they really packed so much into a match that overall wasn't even that long. And the show closing angle was awesome. That's how you get an "invasion" angle to work with Gallows and Anderson just taking out everyone who got in the ring. Just constant chaos. And the Bucks coming out in the end just added more intrigue to the whole thing.
> 
> ...


I agree regarding Abadon. I didn't want her to win as she's too green and the character is a bit OTT for my liking. But where do you go with a character like that unless she's dominating opponents? Was too soon to give her this match imo and I don't see where they go from here really.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

I turned it on during the Hager vs Wardlow match and this show sucked. Dunno what everybody else was watching. Omega vs Fenix was good but the rest of the show was awful.

Hager and Wardlow both suck.
Abadon is way too green.
Snoop Dogg scoring a "pin" is embarrassing. Celebrities in wrestling in general are embarrassing.
Tacky banners for that talent show plastered everywhere.
Train wreck four man commentary booth.
Stupid wedding garbage still going on.
Weigh-ins for a sport without weight divisions are pointless and stupid.

This was a WWE show, straight up. Horrible follow up to the excellent episode last week.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

What a great show ... last week khan showed he could rewrite shows in the last minute, this week was back to his best. 8.5/10

main event - wow - ppv main event level


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I agree regarding Abadon. I didn't want her to win as she's too green and the character is a bit OTT for my liking. But where do you go with a character like that unless she's dominating opponents? Was too soon to give her this match imo and I don't see where they go from here really.


Good point. Even the tops of those type of gimmicks Undertaker and Kane were hardly ever champion.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Abadon is rubbish.

Cody and Sydal was a decent enough match with a silly ending but had no purpose other than to advertise so meh, whatever.

Thought the rest of the show was A+ and that ending is the most pumped I've been at the climax of a weekly wrestling show in some time. Absolutely superb.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

😂

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347051524619321344


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> I was watching and enjoying the show, caught up in just watching. Cody came on, so I immediately zone out and feel free to post my thoughts.
> 
> Again. You can fucking ignore me. It’s a pretty simple concept. Police yourself. Make the forum however you fucking feel by ignoring who you want to hear from and who you don’t.
> *
> ...


Cringe.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

So I’m watching the show now and LOL at Snoop hugging Jericho after Jericho was saying, "I hate that guy."


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Also, Snoop Dogg wrestled more last night than the WWE Legends did last Monday. [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Bold and don wrap the argument up please


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

famicommander said:


> I turned it on during the Hager vs Wardlow match and this show sucked. Dunno what everybody else was watching. Omega vs Fenix was good but the rest of the show was awful.
> 
> Hager and Wardlow both suck.
> Abadon is way too green.
> ...


... kept you watching though, must be worth something


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

This was meant to be the final episode of 2020 before the Brodie tragedy occurred. 

The final episode of 2019 was panned by all with that Dark Order show closing angle. This is being praised by the vast majority. 

Just wanted to point out the fact AEW is definitely getting better with time. Not that it ever truly, truly sucked.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

sim8 said:


> This was meant to be the final episode of 2020 before the Brodie tragedy occurred.
> 
> The final episode of 2019 was panned by all with that Dark Order show closing angle. This is being praised by the vast majority.
> 
> Just wanted to point out the fact AEW is definitely getting better with time. Not that it ever truly, truly sucked.


I'd say they started strong, had a major dip (especially with the pandemic) but have now recovered to a strong position and look to be improving. I do wonder how much further along we'd be with certain storylines had the pandemic not happened - have they been treading water hoping it would have ended sooner?

2021 looks bright though imo. The Omega angle is fire and still developing. The Inner Circle angle is slowly bubbling away and should provide many strands of entertaining storyline if they pull it off well. There's lots of mileage with Team Taz and Sting/Darby too, although it's lost a bit of momentum for me (but won't take much to recover). The women's division has been poor but showing signs of improvement recently with Shida actually having an angle and Britt/Rosa providing exitement too. No idea where the tag team division is going but the likes of Lucha Bros or Santana & Ortiz could provide entertaining feuds for the likes of FTR and the Bucks.

So yeah it seems to be heading in the right direction for me. I'd like to see more consistency in the quality of episodes though as we move forward. It sucks that we still don't have live crowds as the difference is palpable, considering how passionate the attending AEW fans were.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I'd say they started strong, had a major dip (especially with the pandemic) but have now recovered to a strong position and look to be improving. I do wonder how much further along we'd be with certain storylines had the pandemic not happened - have they been treading water hoping it would have ended sooner?
> 
> 2021 looks bright though imo. The Omega angle is fire and still developing. The Inner Circle angle is slowly bubbling away and should provide many strands of entertaining storyline if they pull it off well. There's lots of mileage with Team Taz and Sting/Darby too, although it's lost a bit of momentum for me (but won't take much to recover). The women's division has been poor but showing signs of improvement recently with Shida actually having an angle and Britt/Rosa providing exitement too. No idea where the tag team division is going but the likes of Lucha Bros or Santana & Ortiz could provide entertaining feuds for the likes of FTR and the Bucks.
> 
> So yeah it seems to be heading in the right direction for me. I'd like to see more consistency in the quality of episodes though as we move forward. It sucks that we still don't have live crowds as the difference is palpable, considering how passionate the attending AEW fans were.


there is Hangman / Dark Order in the background too

and Hangman / Elite is far from resolved


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> MJF has been cozying up to every IC member one by one. If this leads to a coup it's been expertly done.


Noticed that too 
very well done so far


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> there is Hangman / Dark Order in the background too
> 
> and Hangman / Elite is far from resolved


Yes, lots of irons in the fire 😁

Hangman is one of my faves so I'm very much looking forward to his redemption arc.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Alvarez reported that Nick Jackson might have broken one of his leg last night


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Looking forward to Impact’s PPV for the follow up.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> Looking forward to Impact’s PPV for the follow up.


Don't we still have another week to go before the PPV. I'm expecting to see Swan and MCMG next week on Dynamite especially with the elite being announced to wrestle.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

sim8 said:


> Don't we still have another week to go before the PPV. I'm expecting to see Swan and MCMG next week on Dynamite especially with the elite being announced to wrestle.


Yup, you’re right. It’s on the 16th.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Alvarez reported that Nick Jackson might have broken one of his leg last night


how the hell did he come out at the end if that is true


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This is some good heel shit right here. crazy kenny expressions are gold


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

for those that missed it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347046717254983680


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TD Stinger said:


> Pros:
> 
> Kenny and Fenix just had an awesome sprint of a match. No wasted motion or moves. It's impossible to call or remember everything they did because they really packed so much into a match that overall wasn't even that long. And the show closing angle was awesome. That's how you get an "invasion" angle to work with Gallows and Anderson just taking out everyone who got in the ring. Just constant chaos. And the Bucks coming out in the end just added more intrigue to the whole thing.
> 
> ...


Yeah totally agree, the weigh in was dumb as fuck, cause isn't the point of weigh ins to make sure both guys are around the same weight class? In this instance Cage is obviously gonna weigh alot more, he's a jacked monster and Darby is a skinny little twig, and its not as if the match is gonna be called off cause one guy massively outweighs the other, so again it was fucking pointless.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> This is some good heel shit right here. crazy kenny expressions are gold
> 
> View attachment 95582


Reminds me of myself in the early hours of a music festival 😳😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> for those that missed it
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347046717254983680


Tip this guy 10 bucks candian 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*People are actually mad that Bad Luck Fale and Tama Tonga weren't mentioned. That would be as stupid as mentioning Balor or Styles. They don't work for AEW or the partnered company Impact*.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> This is some good heel shit right here. crazy kenny expressions are gold
> 
> View attachment 95582


Looks like a grown up Marco Stunt 😂😂


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

A bit of background info since I haven't posted much on WF in over a year:
_AEW didn't grab my attention the first few times I watched their shows. I wanted so badly to love this promotion; I'd barely watched wrestling in ages and thought maybe AEW could bring me back to the fold. It could be my expectations were too high. I could have just been in a bad mood when I last sampled the product. Who knows? I mean, that roster - I'm a long-time NJPW follower and was likely this forum's biggest LU fangirl. I even used to watch a fair bit of TNA and ROH so these are mostly folks whose work I enjoy. _

So I'm giving this another try. 

Last night's show pros and cons

*Pros*

Fenix vs Omega. I could watch those two go all night.
Bullet Club reunion. Was it amazing tv? No, but I enjoyed the original run so it pings a bit of recent nostalgia for me. Too sweet!
Snoop Dog off the top rope. I admit it, I laughed. I hate celebrity cameos 99% of the time but he wasn't obnoxious and seemed to be enjoying himself.
I like Abadon ... (ducks and hides) She's not a great wrestler, the match was nothing special, but I'm a sucker for stupid undead monster gimmicks.
Mox promo. The man can talk.
Wardlow vs Hager. I'm not a Jake Hager fan but he works well with Wardlow. For AEW to win me over to enjoying his matches on the regular they'd have to pull something out with him that no one else has managed but I'll keep an open mind for now.

*Cons*

Cody Rhodes vs Matt Sydal. I'm in no way a Cody fan. I'm not a big Sydal fan either so, Snoop aside, this was blah for me. Oh, and Cody's neck tat is distracting.
Hikaru Shida vs Abadon - As much as I like Abadon's image (duck and hide a second time) I didn't find these two compelling to watch. Timing wasn't great, the match was short but still dragged. I have a feeling I'm going to nitpick the AEW women's roster if this is any indication of what to expect.
Clusterfuck buncha guys in the ring to open. Look, I love tag team wrestling. I love high flyers. I adore Christopher Daniels. So I should have been into this match, right? But I wasn't.
Jericho on commentary. Just leave him with a box of donuts to devour instead of talking, ok? Yeah, that's harsh, but he added nothing, imo, which is sad because he can be interesting on the mic. Last night, however, wasn't an example of that.

Overall impression of my first watch in many, many months? Not bad. I'll be back for New Year's Smash Night 2 next week.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

sim8 said:


> This was meant to be the final episode of 2020 before the Brodie tragedy occurred.
> 
> The final episode of 2019 was panned by all with that Dark Order show closing angle. This is being praised by the vast majority.
> 
> Just wanted to point out the fact AEW is definitely getting better with time. Not that it ever truly, truly sucked.


I wouldn't really frame it as a linear progression. That final episode of 2019 was definitely the worst episode of Dynamite when it aired and I think there has been an episode or two post-pandemic that have been worse than it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347046717254983680[/QUOTE]
So against Moxley, Pillman Jr and Garrison given the latter two were the first to jump the rail to try and help Moxley and were the ones SuperKicked by the Bucks?


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I wouldn't really frame it as a linear progression. That final episode of 2019 was definitely the worst episode of Dynamite when it aired and I think there has been an episode or two post-pandemic that have been worse than it.


Yeah not linear at all but just a year on year comparison, definitely gotten better. All shows go through highs and lows and this is a 52 week zero off season show so expect it is harder to have linear progression. 

Just feel like AEW deserve recognition


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Young Bucks & SCU vs. The Acclaimed & Hybrid 2
surprisingly i enjoyed it, probably because it was the only one of this type on the show

Mox promo
i enjoyed it

best friends promo
i guess it's fine if it means this whole angle will end soon

Wardlow vs. Jake Hager
decent match, i liked the clean finish

Private Party segment
it was fine, i like this version of matt hardy

Team Taz segment
below average, Sting continues to make them look like fools by his pointless walking out every week

Cody Rhodes vs. Matt Sydal
decent match, but it wasn't anything special

Hikaru Shida vs. Abadon
i didn't like it at all, Abadon sucks

jurassic express promo
i hated it

Kenny Omega vs Fenix
good match, both delivered, especially Fenix

The Good Brothers appearance
i don't like them working with AEW after what they did, but i guess i have to live with it

the commentary was sometimes annoying, they need to learn when to shut up
i missed hearing few things because of their screaming
also Jim Ross sounded lost a lot of times

overall 5/10 show
the few stupid things dragged down the good things


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

most of the show did suck though


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

ayo I thought dat show was good. Everything, except Abadon sucks and brought a show and Shida down. They struggling, sign Tessa Blanchard.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shots fired

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347280952062459904
*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Shots fired
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347280952062459904*


NB4 someone tries telling us that Vince isn’t a bad guy for asking his talent to not involve themselves with those 3rd party apps.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

Good show, and enjoyed most of it. I'm beginning to see the upside in the acclaimed and along with Top flight and the Varsity blondes, that's three fresh teams to look forward to.

Only things I didn't care for was Cody v Sydal, although snoop was entertaining. Shida v abadon was boring. I can't get into any match involving those two.

Main event was outstanding and intriguing development with the Bucks and impact 

Also, maybe it's just me but did it seem like excalibur called a lot more play by play than Jr this week? I can certainly go for that


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

I really liked this show from start to finish. Well except for the Shida vs abadon match, that was pretty bad.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They need to sign Bison Man and Warhorse as a tag team.

My serious response to the show was that the Bucks turning heels doesn't make much sense (weren't FTR the bad guys?). And it makes them look like junior tag champions next to the Good Brothers. None of this has heat. It's boring and it's a dead horse being raped. This is why I suggested originally that Omega betray all of his former allies and come in with real outsiders like a couple of MMA guys (what happened to the Olympic boxer they signed?). The fans would be disgusted with these MMA dudes coming in and jumping in line because they are big shit outside of the company. AEW needs heat.

I guess the best option now is to try to sign Brock Lesnar to come in and beat Omega because this angle is dead in my opinion (and I was forecasting Omega as the guy to take the belt from Mox all through 2020). This angle sucks nuts. I don't want this Walmart brand NWO that doesn't have a hint as to what made the NWO work.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hmm, I wonder if this is leading to straight up Kenny/Mox rematch or something like a Blood & Guts match.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I was fairly critical a year ago, but I now prefer AEW over WWE.

Well done.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> I was fairly critical a year ago, but I now prefer AEW over WWE.
> 
> Well done.


AEW Bro hug?


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Someone posted from Meltzer on Reddit that Thunder Rosa came into contact with someone with COVID which why they replaced Britt/Rosa with the NWA Championship match.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Mister Sinister said:


> They need to sign Bison Man and Warhorse as a tag team.
> 
> My serious response to the show was that the Bucks turning heels doesn't make much sense (weren't FTR the bad guys?). And it makes them look like junior tag champions next to the Good Brothers. None of this has heat. It's boring and it's a dead horse being raped. This is why I suggested originally that Omega betray all of his former allies and come in with real outsiders like a couple of MMA guys (what happened to the Olympic boxer they signed?). The fans would be disgusted with these MMA dudes coming in and jumping in line because they are big shit outside of the company. AEW needs heat.
> 
> I guess the best option now is to try to sign Brock Lesnar to come in and beat Omega because this angle is dead in my opinion (and I was forecasting Omega as the guy to take the belt from Mox all through 2020). This angle sucks nuts. I don't want this Walmart brand NWO that doesn't have a hint as to what made the NWO work.


I would suggest watching the “history of bullet club” on YouTube. If you don’t “get” the bullet club I don’t understand how you would be interested in AEW, no offense. BC is literally the best stable since the NWO and has indirectly been showcased on every major wrestling show since its inception with only a few members having a low ceiling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Jokerface17 said:


> I would suggest watching the “history of bullet club” on YouTube. If you don’t “get” the bullet club I don’t understand how you would be interested in AEW, no offense. BC is literally the best stable since the NWO and has indirectly been showcased on every major wrestling show since its inception with only a few members having a low ceiling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I watched this about a year ago and I agree the series was great for someone who didn't know much about them.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

zaz102 said:


> Someone posted from Meltzer on Reddit that Thunder Rosa came into contact with someone with COVID which why they replaced Britt/Rosa with the NWA Championship match.


I think it will be nice to have Britt/Rosa breathe on a less stacked show, anyway.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

W


Jokerface17 said:


> I would suggest watching the “history of bullet club” on YouTube. If you don’t “get” the bullet club I don’t understand how you would be interested in AEW, no offense. BC is literally the best stable since the NWO and has indirectly been showcased on every major wrestling show since its inception with only a few members having a low ceiling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They tried this in WWE and it fell flat because it sucks. It's just one more case of New Japan overhype for something that never was a thing in the US and cannot be made a thing like Balor and Nakamura.

You want heat-- bring in Nash and Hogan as his boys. Get some real connection to the NWO and the glory days on TNT.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> W
> 
> 
> They tried this in WWE and it fell flat because it sucks. It's just one more case of New Japan overhype for something that never was a thing in the US and cannot be made a thing like Balor and Nakamura.
> ...


Both are in their early sixties. They're about 20 years past their respective primes.

Maybe Sting can run them off like 1997


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great show! Fenix/Omega was awesome. Loved Wardlow/Hager too.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> You want heat-- bring in Nash and Hogan as his boys. Get some real connection to the NWO and the glory days on TNT.


Hahaha why the fuck would you do that?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Both are in their early sixties. They're about 20 years past their respective primes.
> 
> Maybe Sting can run them off like 1997


They can't wrestle (literally can't without getting hurt), but they can jump people and draw heat cutting promos as good as any manager. They are bigger and in better shape than many on the roster.

Sting, Hogan and Nash create more emotional responses, face or heel, than the whole roster.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This Cornette review was hilarious 😂*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *This Cornette review was hilarious 😂*


I prefer his review of Cody rHHHodes’ match with Sydal where he starts dog-whistling when Brian mentions Snoop Dogg is a rapper.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> Sting, Hogan and Nash create more emotional responses, face or heel, than the whole roster.


Well I won't disagree with that...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

bdon said:


> I prefer his review of Cody rHHHodes’ match with Sydal where he starts dog-whistling when Brian mentions Snoop Dogg is a rapper.


*His view on rap in general is ignorant AF and you've got to be living under a rock to not know ONE Snoop Dogg song after 27 years. Even Brian Last, as a 43 year old white man who probably doesn't prefer rap, knew to say Gin and Juice without thinking.*


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *His view on rap in general is ignorant AF and you've got to be living under a rock to not know ONE Snoop Dogg song after 27 years. Even Brian Last, as a 43 year old white man who probably doesn't prefer rap, knew to say Gin and Juice without thinking.*


Are you saying Jim Cornette is out of touch with modern culture? 😉


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Are you saying Jim Cornette is out of touch with modern culture? 😉


*Absolutely, but even if his views are dated, he could still HELP to book a good wrestling show. Do I want 80's wrestling back in its entirety? Hell no, I'm an Attitude Era baby that prefers Russo, but I miss the art of selling and the concept of "less is more." 

Keeping guys separated from combat until the PPV, not using 10 finishing moves in one sequence just to have someone kick out, not doing an ambush segment after 3 consecutive ambush segments, etc. Cornette knows how to make segments unique and impactful, and that's what I want incorporated in today's wrestling, WWE (mostly the NXT men) included.*


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Its easy to play on the podcast and do fantasy booking, but Jim Cornettes last stint as a booker with Ring of Honor was terrible and made the promotion unwatchable. He can do an entertaining podcast and thats all.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Martyn said:


> Its easy to play on the podcast and do fantasy booking, but Jim Cornettes last stint as a booker with Ring of Honor was terrible and made the promotion unwatchable. He can do an entertaining podcast and thats all.


I could be wrong, but when I listened to Cornette, I always got the feeling he sprinkled a lot of hyper critical BS with his actual thoughts to make his takes more interesting (see Skip Bayless, Stephen A Smith, etc).

So part of me wonders if its actually out of touch or just to generate as many listeners as possible by creating controversy. Although I didn't see his ROH stint, so not really sure.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

zaz102 said:


> I could be wrong, but when I listened to Cornette, I always got the feeling he sprinkled a lot of hyper critical BS with his actual thoughts to make his takes more interesting (see Skip Bayless, Stephen A Smith, etc).
> 
> So part of me wonders if its actually out of touch or just to generate as many listeners as possible by creating controversy. Although I didn't see his ROH stint, so not really sure.


*Cornette has given his opinions the same way since before podcasts existed. Every story he tells about his time in WWE and with Vince Russo was told the exact same way when he didn't make a dime from it.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Finally caught up on watching the Brodie tribute show and New Years Smash Night 1.

The Brodie tribute was incredible. I found myself tearing up at the end. Classy show and a beautiful honoring of life for Brodie. Kudos to Tony Khan. 

New Years Smash Night 1 was an enjoyable show. Loved Fenix/Omega and the Bullet Club reunion. That definitely opens the door to a hyped ass 2021 for Omega. It went down perfectly. I wonder if this solidifies the Bucks as going heel? Wardlow vs Hager was a great hoss match. Didn't really like Shida/Abadon. Now that she lost clean I hope they just write her off. The act has a very low ceiling.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well I won't disagree with that...


It's a rough comparison to make. 

Three of the all time greats of the national TV era against wrestlers literally being on TV for the first time.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *This Cornette review was hilarious 😂*


Exactly what I was feeling. Bullet Club was never a f'n thing on American television for anyone to give a pancake shit about.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> Exactly what I was feeling. Bullet Club was never a f'n thing on American television for anyone to give a pancake shit about.


*I see it somewhere in the middle because Bullet Club is more popular than you think in the wrestling community, even with people that don't watch New Japan faithfully. It's like vaguely monitoring the NBA and being a "Warriors fan" from 2015-2019. They don't know who Bad Luck Fale or Tama Tonga are, but they'll rock a shirt and throw up the sign to fit in.
*


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Bold and don wrap the argument up please


They gotta give us a 2 out of 3 falls match after that much build..!!! Or settle it in a cage!!


----------

